# Bay Casting For Bonefish!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

1 of 2 Strikes That Didn't Break My 50lb Monofilament!

This morning i decided to leave while dark so i could set-up my rigs to watch the sunrise. I caught a rock crab for live bait & got a monster strike on it. I couldn't stop the run. It happen so fast! Within 10sec the 50lb monofilament top shot snapped. I think it caught the reef because 5yd came back badly scuffed. Then i took a smaller hit but it didn't hook-up. At least there were fish around.

Around 2pm i finally got a strike that held. ****, almost lost that as the drag was too tight from the previous hit & i forgot to loosen it. I love that bright green hue of an excited Bonefish! Always a great thrill to hook "The Grey Ghost" of the flats. In Hawaii they're known as "O'io". I used a large 1-1/2ft Arrowhead Squid that i cut into thirds & froze separately. This squid is much thicker then the small boxed squid, those rip to easily & requires to be changed more often.

My Rig Used-
12' Okuma Cedros Surf Rod
Azores65 Spinner w/50lb Jerry Brown Line w/3-Way Swivel (2/0&3/0)
Seaguar 50lb Fluoro Leader w/Mustad Ultra-Point Ringed 4/0 Hook
25lb Mono For Leadline w/3oz Bank Lead


----------

